# Wintec 500 Dressage or other dressage saddle?



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

The Wintec 500 was my first Dressage saddle. I hated that thing. I rode in it for 2 years and the squeek never went away. And I seemed to always be fighting my position, but that might just be me. I do like Wintec saddles though. Have you looked into getting a Wintec pro or an isabelle used instead?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

You can get a New Wintec 500 for about 400-450.00 at several places on the net, that would mean a good used one would be maybe half of that.

For an Arabian, depending on his structure, for a Wintec, you could use the Medium or the Medium/Wide, a Wide would be to large.
Most would need a Medium/Wide.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 18, 2009)

a brand new wintec without CAIR, costs 415 from dover, and that currently includes free leathers. 

Won't baby powder get rid of the squeeking? I would prefer a isabell or pro, if I can get a good price on one. When I tried my friend's wintec 500, it helped my position allot, it kept my legs in the correct position. 

All the saddles I use for arabians, are wides. Do Wintecs run a little different?

thanks for your replies!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I own a Dressage 500 and had done so for about 5yrs now.

I love my saddle and soon to be upgrading to an Isabell Werth (one of the best saddles I've ever ridden in!)... I think the 500 is a good saddle however, especially as a first dressage saddle. Mine doesn't really squeak though. I've used it for showing and hacking and even jumped (small jumps) in it a few times... I love my saddle. Its easy to fit to my horses, and doesn't take much to clean. I'd suggest an Isabell Werth saddle too, but they are costly (over here its gonna cost me $2199NZD for mine with Cair panels).

I don't have cair in my saddle atm, but I will be in my Isabell as 18" only does the cair panels. Mine is currently flocked but from recent study I like the sound of Cair panels more.

I really reconmend either saddle. 
x


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Liberty,

Many Saddles Brands disagree on Sizing, I know my Wife's Wintec Isabel with the Wide Gullet plates is too wide for any of the Arabians here and our Neighbors (who have 5).

If you have one of those Companies that only offer Medium and Wide as choices, then you probably need a wide.

Some Companies Like Stubben and Courbette would call a 31cm an average size for an Arab. 

Of course with any Breed there are exceptions to the 80/20 rule.

I always recommend doing a template to be sure, each Company should their way of measuring, so check with that distributor.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My first dressage saddle was a Wintec Isabel Werth. It was cheaply made, put me in a "perched" position and completely blocked my horse from feeling my seat. IMO all Wintecs do the same and I would never, ever recommend one. Even as a first saddle. They put you in the wrong position and wretch your back out of place.
CAIR is also cheap. If you are looking at putting an air flocking system in I recommend the FLAIR system, because it can actually be made to fit your horse. Also, you have to be really careful with those "changable gullets" because they do not just magically make your saddle fit! If you are going to go this route I suggest getting a saddle fitter out to re-flock and fit the saddle because off the rack, it is not going to fit even with a gullet change.
My biggest suggestion is to get a real saddle from a used tack store. This way you can find something that fits your horse and you properly and will have some re-sale value.
Good luck!


----------



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a 500 Dressage. I bought it because I only had a close contact saddle for one of my horses and wanted something slightly more secure but still practical for my young horse back then. I still have my 500 and ended up selling my close contact. 

I really like the 500 because is versatile and looks nice. I've ridden a fair bit in the Isabel, and I can see its appeal, but personally I did not like it at all. I just never felt comfy in it, but it does has a deeper seat. I don't the fake suede, or real suede, so that would also contribute to it. Also, I don't think the Isabel would as good as a 500 in a show ring, although neither would be ideal. I have never ridden in a 2000 Dressage but I rode an all purpose, but was not that keen on the suede stuff. 

I have Cair, and I don't know if I would buy a non bates saddle because I love having Cair. My saddle fits pretty much every horse which is great for me as I occasionally ride different horses. I've had flocking saddles before and I feel that you have to get the them re stuffed (or whatever its called) 2 - 4 times a year, especially if the horse goes in and out of work. I did mine every season cos my horse changed body shape. Here that costs 150 for a good one, so its adds up very quickly. I have had problems with horses whose backs had been ruined by saddles and it took a lot to get them moving properly again. If you are going to get a flock saddle make sure that you fit it. I would definitely recommend Cair.

I haven't really noticed the squeaking much.


----------

